# What is your favorite box call?



## nhancedsvt (Feb 3, 2009)

Well after seeing so many replies to the favorite mouth call thread I thought I would start one for us box call junkies. I currently have a couple off the rack calls that I play with (because my dog chewed up a custom call I had). I recently bought my dad a call made by David Mills taht is also a very nice call. So let's see them, what's your weapon of choice?


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 3, 2009)

Im not much of a box call man but I do like my Doug Camp unfair advantage the best of the ones Ive got.


----------



## trailhunter (Feb 3, 2009)

Albert Paul makes a heck of box.


----------



## coastalredneck (Feb 3, 2009)

ive got one made by RJ Hewitt, Im still trying to locate this fella. (Ive had it since 1988 and want another one). I only pull it out when Ive had enough of his games.....


----------



## blazer21 (Feb 3, 2009)

David Mills makes a great box call, i also love his pot calls!


----------



## Kevin Farr (Feb 3, 2009)

Boy, now that's a loaded question that is sure to get a lot of response.  I personally have a Scott Basehore that is very good.  (Scott has been doing well in recent years at the callmakers' contest at the Nationals)  Also, I have one of Dick Kirby's that I like pretty well.  I've got an old Ben Lee that is on my desk, but it don't sound too good.  I've also got one of Dad's.

There are so many that make great box calls, you are sure to get some good reccomendations.


----------



## Kevin Farr (Feb 3, 2009)

Arrow3 said:


> Im not much of a box call man but I do like my Doug Camp unfair advantage the best of the ones Ive got.



Yep, Doug made some good box calls.


----------



## aztecrider (Feb 3, 2009)

Lynch


----------



## Sultangobbler (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't know if it's my favorite,but I've killed the most birds with my Steve Mann cedar/maple


 But I have three of his and quite a few of other great calls​ Steve Mann​ 

 Irvin Whitt​ 

 

 Darrin Dawkins 

 Yes, I have a problem!!!There should be a support group out there.Shane​


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Feb 3, 2009)

Hall and Hall box call i have had for YEARS, it's a good one


----------



## Kevin Farr (Feb 3, 2009)

Sultangobbler said:


> I don't know if it's my favorite,but I've killed the most birds with my Steve Mann cedar/maple
> 
> But I have three of his and quite a few of other great calls​ Steve Mann​
> 
> ...



nice collection


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 3, 2009)

I have two favorites. A Little Sweet Music box made by CAL. And a nice box made by Mr.Vernon Holt.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 3, 2009)

Billy White- Hustlin Hen and a Scott's Cutter wormy chestnut. killed birds using both.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 3, 2009)

I generally use my calls for hunting, but some of the ones I have collected that I really like a lot:

Lamar Williams
Darrin Dawkins
Bob Harwell
Wendell Lancaster

I'm sure I left a name or 2 out, but for the money, Bob Harwell's boxes are a great deal.


----------



## Nitro (Feb 3, 2009)

My favorite Box calls were made for me by Neil Cost. 

My favorite box calls to hunt with are from his Protege' Steve Mann. I have a fair collection of Steve's calls and have killed some with his boxes.

He makes a dang good call. There have been several other great makers mentioned here as well.


----------



## rutandstrut (Feb 3, 2009)

Albert Paul, Mike Lapp, Steve Mann, Lamar Williams, Bob Harwell, Darrin Dawkins, Marlin Watkins, Jerry "Dad" White, Tom Weedle (Doc), Wendell Lancaster, Ed Terenfencko (Mike Lapp Protege), Don and Sarah Clark, Josh and Al Shoemaker.


----------



## JHannah92 (Feb 3, 2009)

I have a custom long-box call that sounds real good.  Don't know who made it; it was given to my uncle who gave it to me. Love the sound of it though.


----------



## Stu (Feb 3, 2009)

Albert Paul makes a fantastic call. I have killed several gobblers with that call. The very first time I used that call, I saw a gobbler fly out of the roost 200 yards away and I called him right in. Tim Clayton makes a some very nice calls that are reasonable price. It is a very high quality call for the money. He is an up and coming call maker. Jerry White, a.k.a. Dad’s Calls make a fine box call. Below are a few pictures.

Tim Claytons one sided called made with persimmon and Florida cherry.











Florida Cracker Call made by Tim Clayton made with Florida cypress, Florida maple, and Florida cedar.






Below is a great box call made by Albert Paul. The box is persimmon and the paddle is curly maple.





















Below is one of Jerry White’s custom calls made from cedar with a purple heart paddle.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 4, 2009)

Steve Mann.


----------



## hawglips (Feb 4, 2009)

(Billy White) White Hunter's Hustlin Hen.

But in recent years, this Lee Chadwick long box has the best kill per time used ratio.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 4, 2009)

I love Jack Scott's Cutter !!!!!!!! That thing cutts and cackles like no other imo. 

Jack and Mrs. Shirley are great people too !!!!!!!


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 4, 2009)

Right now it's a lil' box CAL made for me called "Sweet music - Dogwood Blossum"... it's mahogony sides, walnut ends with a paduak paddle...

It's a small thing that has a big ol' raspy hen in it...

I hope to get up to Canton before the season starts and play around with one of Lonnie Mabry's boxes to try this year!

Here's the one CAL made for me...


----------



## Cane_Creek (Feb 4, 2009)

Hustlin' Hen by Billy White


----------



## SCPO (Feb 4, 2009)

*X2*



Jody Hawk said:


> I love Jack Scott's Cutter !!!!!!!! That thing cutts and cackles like no other imo.
> 
> Jack and Mrs. Shirley are great people too !!!!!!!



X2. only box call i own.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 4, 2009)

David Mill's Holly Box with Walnut Lid www.traxcalls.com

love the sweet sounds that this thing throws out there...

plus I received it on one day and killed a birdie the next








I also switch out with a Jack and Shirley Scott's cutter and Cal's mahogany/cherry/walnut dogwood blossom from time to time.  all are great sounding!


----------



## MKW (Feb 4, 2009)

*...*

I love all these pictures! IMO, a picture of a dead turkey just looks better with a box call in it. Just seems right to me. 

Mike


----------



## BASS1FUN (Feb 4, 2009)

H.s strut field champion


----------



## returntoarchery (Feb 4, 2009)

Those are some might fine custom box calls. 

I'm no expert as I only have 3 box calls - a Lynch 101F, Lynch 150 Long Beard, and Lynch Gobble Box. Between the 101F and the 150, the 150 Long Beard is by far the better call. Most all the production box calls I've had a chance to run, not many, the 150 is my favorite.


----------



## Huntinfool (Feb 4, 2009)

Darrin Dawkins makes the best long box I've ever run.  But Mr. Lamar makes a pretty dang good one as well.

As far as "short" boxes go?

Lamar Williams and Bob Harwell are may favorites.  I have a couple of both.

Also, I carry a very small box made by another guy that is just straight up turkey.  I don't want to mention his name on here because while he makes a stinking great box call....in all honestly he's a complete jerk.  Too bad too.  He makes a great call.


----------



## ryano (Feb 4, 2009)

never used a box call that much but I have a Lee Chadwick (Misfire) Purpleheart/Poplar box that was gave to me by a friend that I am really starting to grow fond of.   It talks pure turkey.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 4, 2009)

I am quite partial to my Sweet Music boxes that CAL built for me. I have a tough time not carrying one with me every time I go to the woods.

I also own a Scott's Cutter and a Dad's Favorite. Both are first rate boxes.


----------



## coyota (Feb 4, 2009)

Beautiful calls-Anybody know if there is something similiar to the Turkeyrama but closer to SD? Iowa or Minnesota or Nebraska, maybe? I would love to hear some of these calls in action!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 4, 2009)

Huntinfool said:


> Also, I carry a very small box made by another guy that is just straight up turkey.  I don't want to mention his name on here because while he makes a stinking great box call....in all honestly he's a complete jerk.  Too bad too.  He makes a great call.



At first I thought you were gonna memntion my name until you said the guy is a jerk  Then I realized that you must be talking about Lee Chadwick (J/K)


----------



## howl (Feb 4, 2009)

Arrow3 said:


> Im not much of a box call man but I do like my Doug Camp unfair advantage the best of the ones Ive got.



Same here. Don't like 'em but that call lives up to its name.


----------



## GADAWGS (Feb 4, 2009)

David Mills said:


> At first I thought you were gonna memntion my name until you said the guy is a jerk  Then I realized that you must be talking about Lee Chadwick (J/K)


The sad thing is,I was actually thinking the same thing when I read the post, must have been about me But then he asid it was a good sounding box and I knew it had to be about someone else


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Feb 4, 2009)

I'll use any old box call. As long as it's made by Lamar Williams.


----------



## gblrklr (Feb 4, 2009)

Huntinfool said:


> Also, I carry a very small box made by another guy that is just straight up turkey.  I don't want to mention his name on here because while he makes a stinking great box call....in all honestly he's a complete jerk.  Too bad too.  He makes a great call.



I do believe I ran that call when we were in SC a couple of years ago and you are correct on both counts.


----------



## Nitro (Feb 4, 2009)

Yall talking about Tony again??

I went through my calls tonight, and despite my personal feelings, I have some calls from our friend from Roebuck, SC that still sound great...and have called up more than a few Gobblers.

This Spring, as I am enjoying my victory lunch at Rachel's or the Bee Box in Erhardt,SC , I can't say I won't smile if I see Tony pull up in the parking lot. I'll even buy his lunch..

He's under appreciated and probably has screwed a few folks over, but he's still a Turkey Killer - and a friend. I'll try to forgive him............


----------



## MKW (Feb 4, 2009)

*...*

Y'all are correct. Despite all his faults, Tony Reynolds can make an awesome box call! 

Mike


----------



## gblrklr (Feb 5, 2009)

Nitro said:


> Yall talking about Tony again??



Nope, I've never had any dealings with Tony.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 5, 2009)

Not to knock this off track, but has anyone heard anything about Tony lately?  I heard he was having to deal with some serious health issues.


----------



## Duff (Feb 5, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> I have two favorites. A Little Sweet Music box made by CAL. And a nice box made by Mr.Vernon Holt.



X2


----------



## Huntinfool (Feb 5, 2009)

David Mills said:


> At first I thought you were gonna memntion my name until you said the guy is a jerk  Then I realized that you must be talking about Lee Chadwick (J/K)



OK...OK....I'l just go ahead and call you out David!

Nah, I wasn't talking about Tony.  It's a guy from up north.  He was on here for a while.  When I bought a couple of calls from him, he had really just gotten started.  But they are pure turkey and it's not just me who thinks so.  

I think he just got too aggressive when he was trying to make a name for himself.


----------



## Gadget (Feb 5, 2009)

rutandstrut said:


> Albert Paul, Mike Lapp, Steve Mann, Lamar Williams, Bob Harwell, Darrin Dawkins, Marlin Watkins, Jerry "Dad" White, Tom Weedle (Doc), Wendell Lancaster, Ed Terenfencko (Mike Lapp Protege), Don and Sarah Clark, Josh and Al Shoemaker.




So which one is your favorite.............??


----------



## REBELBOWHUNTER (Feb 5, 2009)

Im a new turkey hunter and one of my friends turned me on to Jake Scott's cutter .Ive killed 4 birds in 5 years and all of them have been with Scott's Cutter . Mr Jake took the time to show me how to play sweet music on it when I bought it from him .Im still no where near as good as Mr Jake but I can Call TURKEYS with it .


----------



## Kevin Farr (Feb 5, 2009)

Gadget said:


> So which one is your favorite.............??



He likes all of them, of course.  Cover all the bases and don't leave anybody out.


----------



## Huntinfool (Feb 5, 2009)

gblrklr said:


> I do believe I ran that call when we were in SC a couple of years ago and you are correct on both counts.



Yes sir you did...

I had an absolute blast out there.  But I still feel bad about all that junk.


----------



## Gadget (Feb 5, 2009)

Gobble & Strut said:


> He likes all of them, of course.  Cover all the bases and don't leave anybody out.




yeah I guess that's the politically correct thing to do...


I heard those Rio's are good too........


----------



## Michael Lee (Feb 5, 2009)

Darrin Dawkins Poplar box


----------



## Porter (Feb 5, 2009)

Have to throw in for SS Custom Calls, Tim Clayton, Bob Harwell, and Charlie Parrish.  They are all great call builders and great people!


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Feb 6, 2009)

well mine is the 1 i made an called in my 3rd bird ever.dont go in the woods without it. made it out of red cedar an cyprus


----------



## BullRed (Feb 6, 2009)

Lynch one sided call.


----------



## WaltL1 (Feb 6, 2009)

another vote for Jack Scott and Scott's Cutter. I was at a show a few years ago and there must have been 100 calls going. From all the way across the hall I heard Jack playing one of his calls. Had to have it. Now if I could only make it sound like he does.


----------



## Nitro (Feb 6, 2009)

WaltL1 said:


> another vote for Jack Scott and Scott's Cutter. I was at a show a few years ago and there must have been 100 calls going. From all the way across the hall I heard Jack playing one of his calls. Had to have it. Now if I could only make it sound like he does.



Practice !!!!!!!!!!!! You have plenty of time between now and the 21st. That is all it takes.

I looked in Jack and Shirley's scrapbook a few weeks ago... there were a few folks from Woody's in there. ( My mug was in there too.....)

I met Mr. Jack many years ago at Piedmont NWR. We were all sitting around a bonfire running calls. He can sure make a call sing. I still own the call I bought from him these many years later. I probably have 10 of his boxes now. I highly recommend them. I want one more Wormy Chestnut box and intend to buy it in Perry on the 14th.

Mr.Jack and Mrs. Shirley are about as fine a couple as you will ever meet. Both of them can knock the lips off of a Longbeard.

Those of you that don't have a Scott's Cutter are denying yourself a great piece of history and Turkey killin equipment.  Mr.Jack's boxes are worth the money.( and then some).


----------



## WaltL1 (Feb 6, 2009)

Nitro said:


> Practice !!!!!!!!!!!! You have plenty of time between now and the 21st. That is all it takes.


Im thinking I wont be as good as Mr. Scott between now and the 21st.
Ive got one thats cherry, walnut and birch that the birds seem to love. Sometimes its the only call in my vest they will gobble to. At the show a few years ago Mr. Scott played one for me that if I remember correctly was eucolyptus (spelling?) that sounded awesome. I need to add that to the vest this year. And it was a pleasure giving him my money. Even though he was very busy he took the time to give me some pointers and make sure I was happy with the call.


----------



## SnakeWrangler (Feb 6, 2009)

Lynch's fool proof from 1965. Been busted twice from my cousins, glued back together, gingerly, and still sounds better than any other box I've got.


----------



## DOCO Hunter (Feb 7, 2009)

Right now I would have to go with Tim Clayton at CCcustom calls. I have his Fla cracker box.


----------



## rabbid-559 (Feb 15, 2009)

Scotts cutter; purchased one last year and oh my!! when they shut up just start cuttin on it it will make em gobble when nothing else will


----------



## Quercus Alba (Feb 15, 2009)

Mr. Bob Harwell.


----------



## goblr77 (Feb 15, 2009)

Billy White Hustlin Hen.


----------



## SCoyote (Feb 15, 2009)

My first box call that I started hunting with and killed many turkeys using was purchased from Ike Ashby at the Carolina Sportsman's Classic. It was a blem that didn't even have any finish on it. Sadly, I lost it so I just went back to the Classic another year and just found another non stained, generic call. Couldn't tell you who I even bought it from but it beat paying about $50 bucks for a pretty one. First and foremost, it had the sound I was looking for or I would have spent the bucks on a nicer one if that was my only choice. Side note, I had read about wing bones in a magazine(this was over twenty years ago) and this was the reason I stopped by Ashby's booth. He had some out there and he talked to me about them and how it was best to pick one with an oval mouth piece instead of round because they were easier to blow. I was reluctant to try the thing hunting but gave it a shot a few times and payed off when no other call was producing. It's sheer volume had turkey's gobbling to me when I couldn't get a response from anything else. A wingbone has been the difference in me killing A LOT more turkeys than I would have otherwise. Thanks Mister Ashby.


----------



## chobrown (Feb 17, 2009)

Jerry "Dad" White - cedar and purple heart is a deadly combo.!!!!
Lamar Williams
Jack Scott


----------

